# Scab on my chi's head?



## missandreadavis (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello all,
My little Tyson had what looked like a pimple on his head a few days ago (it happens now and again, so we didn't think much of it, especially because it went away. I had put a little dish detergent on it incase it was a tick, but it didn't look like it). Well we gave him a bath tonight and suddenly, he now has a large scab-like thing on his head. I'll be calling the vet tomorrow (my little health-prone guy is no stranger to the vet!) but I wanted at least an idea of what could be wrong? It doesn't seem to be bothering him. He isn't itching it or anything. A tic? Ring worm? Any thoughts? Attaching a photo from my phone, so hoping this works! Thanks all xoxox


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't know what this could be. Hopefully you will get some answers soon.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Let us know what the vet says, please.


----------

